
A Quick (Battle) Field Guide to the New Culture Wars - arikr
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2018/03/06/a-quick-battle-field-guide-to-the-new-culture-wars/
======
arikr
"“Culture war” is vaguely defined, but it basically means controversial issues
that fall along set tribal lines. Arguments over culture war issues generate a
lot of heat and little light, and few deeply entrenched people change their
minds regardless of the quality of opposing arguments." from /r/SSC

